# How much do YOU weigh?



## tobimaru (Aug 29, 2014)

Just curious what the average rider weight here is. Thought I'd make a poll.

You can drop 5-10lbs or even more from your bike but what if you dropped 50lbs off that butt of yours?  Share your experiences with bike weight vs rider weight, or if you've lost or gained weight and can tell the difference while riding!


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

I weigh around 165. Recently my girlfriend started riding with me and I've been carrying a camelbak that's close to 20 pounds while riding a fatbike with a suspension fork, dropper post, and flat pedals to make things a little more difficult


----------



## tobimaru (Aug 29, 2014)

Wow 20lb pack! I think the heaviest mine has been is a few pounds, but then again I'm not riding with an air pump or too much water right now.

I guess you do have to consider the weight of your gear too, kind of skipped my mind. Helmet, pack, clothes/shoes, water, it adds up quick! I'm right at 130lbs, wish I was actually a bit heavier with more muscle mass so I could power up hills easier.


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

Sorry it's a little off topic but off the top of my head:

Camelbak - the don ( 2 pounds empty)
100oz water
LifeStraw
2 granola bars
2 fat tubes (close to 2 pounds)
Lots of CO2 for the fat bikes
CO2 Inflator
Hand pump
Multi tool
Piece of chain
quick links
zip ties
small towel
tape
knife
pistol
wallet
phone
keys
magnesium fire starter
2 flashlights
batteries
shifter cables
pliers
tire tools
patches
large first aid kit
emergency blanket


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

6'6" 215. 
I try to keep around 210 but it's difficult with my build and my predisposition to build muscle easily. Well relatively easily I guess. The more I ride the heavier I get is the issue. Not complaining though.


----------



## SycoCell121 (Oct 7, 2008)

6'4" 215lbs. 

I need to cut my weight down to the 190s. I just love my damn sweets too much. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Foxtrot (Jun 20, 2014)

6'5" and 283 lbs. Which is one reason I started riding bikes. "Fat guy on a litt-le bike....." (in Chris Farley voice)


----------



## Ross1200 (Mar 27, 2014)

6'3" 250lbs

Need to get out on the bike a bit more.....


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Barman1 said:


> 6'6" 215.
> I try to keep around 210 but it's difficult with my build and my predisposition to build muscle easily. Well relatively easily I guess. The more I ride the heavier I get is the issue. Not complaining though.


Yeah, must suck to build muscle easily.


----------



## SycoCell121 (Oct 7, 2008)

Good to see some other big riders out there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tobimaru (Aug 29, 2014)

This is somewhat what I speculated, a lot of people bike to lose a bit of weight and gain some muscle. It's a fun workout! 

Do you all ride predominately "Large" size frames? I'm 5'10" and went with a Large GT frame because it felt great in the parking lot and I can stand over top flat footed no problem. However, on hills and over jumps I'd like the seat to be lower and the seat post is a good 6" or more above the tube at it's lowest position. I'm thinking above cutting the post 1-2", it will still be far above the "minimum insertion point" and should allow me to more easily get my butt behind the seat when I need to.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

5' 2", 322.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

tobimaru said:


> This is somewhat what I speculated, a lot of people bike to lose a bit of weight and gain some muscle. It's a fun workout!
> 
> Do you all ride predominately "Large" size frames? I'm 5'10" and went with a Large GT frame because it felt great in the parking lot and I can stand over top flat footed no problem. However, on hills and over jumps I'd like the seat to be lower and the seat post is a good 6" or more above the tube at it's lowest position. I'm thinking above cutting the post 1-2", it will still be far above the "minimum insertion point" and should allow me to more easily get my butt behind the seat when I need to.


This is getting OT, but odds are most folks are using M or L frames, depending on height, and to an extent inseam.

Unless of course you are built like Hawg.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Height : 181cm Weight: 104/5kg


----------



## FatDirt (Sep 11, 2014)

6'2" and was 265# a month ago. Down to 245# by cycling to work 3x per week and MTB rides on the weekends. Feeling good after 15 years off the bike. 210# is my target weight, as I am heavy boned.


----------



## Forcemajeure (Aug 30, 2014)

I'm 5'6 in height was at 162lbs way back January 2014, now I'm at 149lbs every after long ride, by the next time my body weight will go up and stabilize at 152lbs..

my bike weight was at 13.9 kilos made some upgrades and went down to 10.9kilos..

I used to ride like 20kms in 1 day, now I can handle 230kms in 1 ride flat roads and 200kms with climbs and flats

I would like to achieve 140lbs on my bodyweight and 9.7kgs on my bike


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

6'6" 240


----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)

6' 4" 185 lbs. I ride XL frames.

I'd like to get down to 175 but it will take strict diet and I like beer.


----------



## andytiedye (Jul 26, 2014)

5'6" 148#


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

6' and 155 pounds. If I lose any more weight my
ass will cave in.


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

6'2.5" and 205 pounds down from 263 before I started MTB. I may shoot for 190 as a final goal weight. Original goal was 225, and I smashed that.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Height = 5'6"
Weight this morning, naked, after I took a wiz = 159.6

Riding gear including shoes, helmet, and clothes should be in the 5-8 pound range I would think...but I am going to weigh myself with it on to see next time I ride!


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

coke said:


> Sorry it's a little off topic but off the top of my head:
> 
> Camelbak - the don ( 2 pounds empty)
> 100oz water
> ...


Just noticed the pistol. Where do you ride?


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

5' 11" and down to 174 from 206.

Last year at this time I was 184, and I notice a huge difference going up hill.


----------



## Joshua_B (Oct 1, 2011)

6' 148#s


----------



## blundar (Jan 18, 2013)

5'9" @ 209 Lbs. nekkid on the bathroom scale. I also build muscle crazy fast. I was 212 Lbs. at the beginning of the season and dropped to 203 Lbs. when I was riding 2x per week. Now back up to 209 Lbs.


----------



## hijacke-r (Sep 18, 2014)

99 kilo


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

5ft 10in, 145lb.


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

6'3 230 when I started riding, now 5'9 300, everything shifted. 

I think that if I rode like I do and didn't drink beer I would be 140, if I drank like this and didn't ride, I would be 500lbs


----------



## tobimaru (Aug 29, 2014)

Nearly 50 votes thanks for answering everyone! Nice to see a wide variety of folks all enjoying the same activity


----------



## gzank6 (Aug 26, 2014)

Checking in at 5.11 200 right now. When I started riding earlier this year I was 220. 

I hear ya on the drop thale pounds off your ass before the grams on your bike.


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

5'4" 142.6 down from a high of 164 when not biking several years ago.


----------



## WR304 (Jul 9, 2004)

I'm 6' tall and weigh around 146 lbs at the moment.


----------



## 292beach (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm 5'10.5" and weigh 165.5
My Mountain bike weighs #24 and my cross bike weighs #21.


----------



## iscariot (Oct 24, 2006)

5'11" / 170-175#


----------



## khardrunner14 (Aug 16, 2010)

Just over 6' and right at 150lbs


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

5'11" and 152 pounds.


----------



## primoz (Jun 7, 2006)

Really? Considering you carry whole 2 granola bars and some good 2 liters of water, I assume, your ride is just 3, 4h max. And with all that stuff... but what about tent, sleeping bag, spare tire, maybe spare bike frame or two, another helmet, maybe military grade radio station just in case phone doesn't catch signal. And in weight weenies sub-forum? Sorry I can't help it, but it's simply insane for me.


----------



## Metal Made Fox (Sep 18, 2014)

Back when I was racing XC and training on the climbs every day I weighed 130 pounds at 5'8 with around 7% body fat. Right now I am at 165 pounds with 14% body fat. I lift weights and eat a lot to bulk up. My muscle mass is useless for cycling since it just weighs me down and makes me more tired on the climbs but regardless my cardio strength is still pretty strong. No where near as strong as back when I used to race though. I was one of the fastest climbers in my area.


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

I'm 69.5in and 133lbs as of my last weigh in by the corps! 
my SS is 19 and change and i think my cross bike sits at 18 something.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

5'8" and #142 in the morning.


----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)

6'2" 175lbs


----------



## mrawesome234100 (Aug 16, 2014)

4'10", 353#


----------



## mrawesome234100 (Aug 16, 2014)

mrawesome234100 said:


> 4'10", 353#


naw, I was off a little, I'm actually 5'11", 135#


----------



## Sooner44 (Sep 29, 2014)

6'0" 160lbs


----------



## trekninja (Oct 22, 2007)

wow some of you guys are waaaaaay to skinny. all these 6'+ guys weighing 150ish is just not healthy. you guys need a weight training program to put on healthy muscle weight and i guarantee youll get faster. me, 5'9", 165, muscle but no fat. i do not feel in any way my body holds me back


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

obs08 said:


> wow some of you guys are waaaaaay to skinny. all these 6'+ guys weighing 150ish is just not healthy. you guys need a weight training program to put on healthy muscle weight and i guarantee youll get faster. me, 5'9", 165, muscle but no fat. i do not feel in any way my body holds me back


Are you really criticizing people's physiques here? Not sure if that's the intent of this topic.


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

obs08 said:


> wow some of you guys are waaaaaay to skinny. all these 6'+ guys weighing 150ish is just not healthy. you guys need a weight training program to put on healthy muscle weight and i guarantee youll get faster.


While you can find very quick riders with a variety of body types, if you want to generalize the 6' / 150ish type of build (or similar weight adjusted proportionately to other heights) is pretty close to what you'd find as the central tendency for professional cyclists, both MTB and road. So, your guarantee of people getting faster by adding weight doesn't seem well-founded.


----------



## trekninja (Oct 22, 2007)

well founded or not, take that 150lb guy, add 10lb of muscle and he will be faster. the body needs fuel to live on. 150lb at 6' is like an one of those starving people on tv. it cant be healthy to exert that much energy on a body that is barely strong enough to support itself


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

obs08 said:


> well founded or not, take that 150lb guy, add 10lb of muscle and he will be faster. the body needs fuel to live on.


OK, I see what you are saying. Hundreds upon hundreds of professional and national team riders, and all the world-class professional coaches and trainers they employ, have it all wrong. I'm not saying that some riders couldn't benefit from adding more muscle mass, but to stress again, your generalization is not well-founded.


----------



## WR304 (Jul 9, 2004)

obs08 said:


> wow some of you guys are waaaaaay to skinny. all these 6'+ guys weighing 150ish is just not healthy. you guys need a weight training program to put on healthy muscle weight and i guarantee youll get faster. me, 5'9", 165, muscle but no fat. i do not feel in any way my body holds me back


I actually tried that back in 2004. I did quite a bit of weight training throughout that year and bulked up to around 168lbs at 6' tall, adding muscle and very little fat.

Here's the best ride that I can find from 2004 on a reference route that I use for testing to try and gauge my progress. It's a flat 20.2mile out and back route on the road, no climbing, it's just about putting out as good a time trial effort as possible.

23 September 2004: 20.2miles, 1 hour 6 minutes 45 seconds, 18.2 mph average speed, 175bpm average heart rate

That was at a weight of around 168lb on my 1998 Marin Mount Vision.










9 August 2014: 20.2 miles, 1 hour 3 minutes 23 seconds, 19.2mph average speed, 231 watts average power

That was at a weight of around 146lb on my 2012 Specialized Epic 29er










2004 was a long time ago and I can't remember what tyres I had on. I think it was a set of Continental double fighter 26x2.0" semi- slicks. In 2014 I had Specialized Ground Control control 29x2.1" tyres fitted.

The main point I'd make about bodyweight is that it's something you have to work at. In 2013, whilst I had a broken leg and was largely bedbound, my weight went right up to 176lb. It took some effort to get back down to my normal weight again. This graph shows my weight during 2013 as I started riding again:










Having some functional muscle is useful but really what you're interested in for cycling is maximising your watts per kg (power to weight ratio) and your watts per cda (aerodynamics). Muscle that helps you (eg: good core strength, decent grip strength and forearm strength for holding onto the bike on rough sections) is worthwhile offroad but you can achieve that strength level without needing to carry large amounts of muscle bulk around.

Along with the weight penalty when climbing if you have more muscle bulk that increases your frontal area, creating additional aerodynamic drag, slowing you down. Apparently one of the worst things for your body shape is large biceps because they form a cylinder that the airflow hits. There's an interesting thread on Slowtwitch about it. I'll try and find it again.

*Edit:* Found it:

https://forum.slowtwitch.com/forum/...F1/Ask_us_anything_about_Aero_Camp__P4943130/


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

On the money as always WR304. 

On very flat terrain or race courses, raw watts per cda wins. However, on terrain with even moderate amounts of elevation gain/loss watts per kg is where it's at. The physiological factors that create watts over sustained durations don't scale linearly with increases in weight, even if that weight increase is via lean muscle. Riders with fairly minimal muscle mass (in the context of athletes) are much more likely to have higher watts per kg. There are outliers, naturally, and no doubt some people who could benefit from adding muscle. However, on average lighter and leaner is the path toward begin quicker around any route that starts and ends at the same elevation.



WR304 said:


> Having some functional muscle is useful but really what you're interested in for cycling is maximising your watts per kg (power to weight ratio) and your watts per cda (aerodynamics). Muscle that helps you (eg: good core strength, decent grip strength and forearm strength for holding onto the bike on rough sections) is worthwhile offroad but you can achieve that strength level without needing to carry large amounts of muscle bulk around.
> 
> Along with the weight penalty when climbing if you have more muscle bulk that increases your frontal area, creating additional aerodynamic drag, slowing you down. Apparently one of the worst things for your body shape is large biceps because they form a cylinder that the airflow hits. There's an interesting thread on Slowtwitch about it. I'll try and find it again.


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

5'8"-192.
I can turn and burn for a fat kid. 
I do, however, want to get in much better cycling shape, without actually looking like a cyclist, if'n ya know what I mean.
Target weight: 170-175


----------



## primoz (Jun 7, 2006)

True body needs fuel, but physics still works, and carrying extra 5 or 10kg uphill shows much more then "lack of fuel". 70kg (a bit over 150lbs) is nothing too skinny for someone around 180cm, especially not when talking about mtb. 67-68kg (pretty much exactly 150lbs at 181cm 5'9" ) was my racing weight during my best years in pro xc skiing, and you need to consider during winter in cold (not "cold" we are talking about when it comes to mtb racing, but some 30degres less then this ) few extra grams of fat is not all that bad. 
So no worries, you have more then enough fuel in your body when you are 6' and 150lbs. And it's perfectly healthy to be like this


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

6' 3" My weight bounces between 195 (now) and 205 (late winter). I don't feel faster when I'm lighter but I do have better endurance not carrying that extra 10 lbs around.


----------



## MattNorv (Jun 1, 2013)

213# and 6 ft 1 inch this morning..... I would like to lose weight to get under 200#. I do hate myself when I am over 215. I wish I could get to 150#, lowest I've been was 180# and I looked damn good then.


----------



## kikikuku (Jul 20, 2011)

5ft7 skin out wt 145lb


----------



## gzank6 (Aug 26, 2014)

5'11", 199# this am. should be down to 192-195. 
had the weight discussion saturday with some bikers about body weight loss vs. bike weight loss. i was always of the school that you should worry more about your body weight than a few lbs on a bike. its an advantage either way... if you're in shape. if you're not... losing the body weight is way more important.


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

5'10
155lbs

If I lose anymore weight my ass will shatter if i sit down too fast.


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

tobimaru said:


> Just curious what the average rider weight here is. Thought I'd make a poll.
> 
> You can drop 5-10lbs or even more from your bike but what if you dropped 50lbs off that butt of yours?  Share your experiences with bike weight vs rider weight, or if you've lost or gained weight and can tell the difference while riding!


Good thread!


----------



## MichaelV8V (Aug 16, 2014)

If you're aiming for a higher weight (or wanting to live with a higher weight) then it matters where you carry that weight. Leg muscles seem useful, biceps not so important for cycling.

And a fat gut isn't going to help anything

Time on the bike reduces fat and builds muscle, so two people of the same height and weight can have very different shapes and capability


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

6' and 235 pounds, built like a linebacker. With eating carefully, watching sugar and fat, can stay in 210-215 range. Ideal would be 195, but have not been able to get there. 

My bikes correspond to my weight. Hardtail is 25 pounds, trailbike 30, and freeride/downhill bike 39. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD so please forgive the typos that occur when typing with two fingers.


----------



## Himself (Oct 11, 2008)

I had to google the answer as we work in kilograms here. 6'3" and 80k(176 pounds). Mainly a roadie but often on the MTB in summer(now) for a bit of fun and variety.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Height: 181cm
Weight: 100kg

Could lose another 2-3kg's this summer... no goal weight... just wanna look lean and mean ^^


----------



## pokeynrs (Dec 7, 2008)

5'10".
210 lbs.

My Diet hasn't been all that great, for the the last year or so. I haven't had the time to ride as much as I'd like either.
Starting to go down a bit lately, though not really trying to lose weight.


----------



## serious1 (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm 6' and 136lbs. Hoping to change that this winter and crack 145lbs.


----------



## MattNorv (Jun 1, 2013)

Holy ****, I gained some weight. I am cutting out the booze until I visit family over Christmas. I'm also tracking calories. I weighed in at 225, hopefully, I'll never see this number again. Off to ride the bike.


----------



## Jerome (Dec 21, 2003)

73 kg/160 lb for 1,76 m (5' 9½"). I have been lower than that, but feel stronger @160…


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

5'8" 
145-148 lbs.

I've weighed as much as 180 (military, lifting alot) and as little as 135 (no lifting, running 50mi/wk). My body wasn't happy at either point. I seem to do well here, +/- a few pounds. 
My bike still weighs 30 lbs.


Long-term Edit: I got carbon bars, lighter pedals, lost 2 chainrings, a front deraillur, and a shifter- and dropped just under 2lbs from the bike. I still weigh 145.


----------



## ManxShred (Jun 18, 2008)

6', 162 pounds.

My lowest weight over the year was about 10 pounds lighter.
I'm on a strength program at the moment as I ended up with weak hips, glutes and shoulders from too much road riding. My main goal next year is a big mtb race with lots (7,000m, 23,000 feet) of climbing, and descending. So, the strength training is to help me get to the end without my body giving up on me.


----------



## sir_crackien (Feb 3, 2008)

265lbs and 6'4", I can tell you that your weight is the biggest factor in our speed as a cyclist. 

I have been down to 235lbs 4 years ago (and on my way back to that) and I was WAY faster than I am now. If you dont lose strenght lossing the weight it will help you even in that flat sections in the course as you are now smaller (less air drag) and you will have more traction out of oyur tires so you can corner harder. As for the hills... that is where the real gain is like other have already stated.


----------



## yzedf (Apr 22, 2014)

I'm almost 6'4" tall and weighed 206 this morning. When I bought the mtb in April I weighed 235 or so. My goal for the year had been to get under 200, however I've put on a lot of muscle, and lost 4" in waist for my jeans, so I'm not treating that as a hard goal but now I'm more worried about fitness level rather than weight. 

I'm lucky enough to ride 3x a week, generally shorter rides in the 10-13 mile range, the only caveat being its all singletrack, rocky, rooty and relatively tight. I was a hard core roadie back in 92-94, weighed about 174 and was 6'2" (I had a 2" growth spurt at 24yo after I quit racing). My skills this spring were rusty, to say the least! This year I've progressed from a total newb to being able to clear most of the rocky technical stuff in my area, not all of it strung together but I have cleared (no stopping and no foot dabs) all the different sections now at one time or another. Its something I'm more proud of than I thought I would be, I'm really trying to keep my riding going through the winter. In the spring, early April, my wife and I are expecting our first baby so I'm not sure whats going to happen for next year! I'm hoping to be at least a weekender doing 20 mile rides. We'll see I guess.


----------



## BuickGN (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice thread, I've always wondered what the average weight was. I feel like a lot of the mountain bikes didn't have people like me in mind. I'm 6'1" and 240. Just jamming enough volume reducers in my shock to stop it from blowing through travel with the correct sag was a challenge. 

I'm a former power lifter, competed at 198, walked around 220lbs, dieted to 210-ish, and cut water for the rest. At 220 I was lean. At 210 I was extremely lean. I learned the hard way that cutting 12lbs of water which is nothing for a lot of sports isn't that great for power lifting because the lifts are done right after weigh in. There's no 24hr period to hydrate. 

Since I quit several years ago I've eaten nothing but junk and lots of it. It actually took a while and a ton of junk food and inactivity to surpass 220lbs surprisingly. Taking into account the muscle I've likely lost I think 215 would be a good easy weight to make and keep. I'm thinking of doing a 30-40 day cut down to 215 for my bike's sake lol. The worst thing is my face blows up when I gain weight and I swear I look 10 years older with a 10lb weight gain from my optimal weight.

Almost forgot, my bike is just over 28lbs and I'm not interested in reducing it at all. It just won't make a difference when the total riding weight is excess of 270lbs.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Put on about 8lbs over the Xmas break ^^ was biking a sh1t load too!?

Too much beer 0_o

Sent from my Kin[G]_Pad ™


----------



## willworkforbeer (Jan 14, 2007)

155-160 depending on how much beer and pizza consumed over the weekends


----------



## lorsban (Sep 2, 2009)

targnik said:


> Put on about 8lbs over the Xmas break ^^ was biking a sh1t load too!?
> 
> Too much beer 0_o
> 
> Sent from my Kin[G]_Pad ™


+1!

Lol

We keep spending big $$$ to save a half pound here and there just to gain 5 whole kilos over the holidays.


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

6ft tall and holding at 175 pounds nekkid, And I gotta carry a can-o-mace to fight off the wimmin's, I'm so good looking It hurts 

Bout 190 with pack and ride gear.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Osco said:


> 6ft tall and holding at 175 pounds nekkid, And I gotta carry a can-o-mace to fight off the wimmin's, I'm so good looking It hurts
> 
> Bout 190 with pack and ride gear.


lolz u ride nekkid  maybe they're chasing you coz they think ur a pervee flasher!?

-------------------------------------
Opinions are like A-holes... everybody 
has one & they're usually full of...??


----------



## hiscott (Feb 15, 2015)

I am 216 at 5'10" (see profile pic) being a newbie I am quickly learning my mass index is killing me when it comes to cardio. My lungs are only so big to supply my muscles yet i rode 16 miles in 1 hour today, is this good? I honestly dont know. What is a good average?


----------



## hiscott (Feb 15, 2015)

P.S. I am 9 months away from turning 50.


----------



## hiscott (Feb 15, 2015)

Osco....lol....to funny. Women want to chase me too however when they learn who i am married to they quickly retreat. She does MMA. NOT KIDDING


----------



## apollo_f1 (Oct 31, 2014)

I run between 145-150lb. Add the usual riding shoes, clothes and helmet to that plus 8-10 lbs of pack with my camera stuff in it.


----------



## stew325 (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm 5'11.5". 156 lbs. Feel better than I ever have.
I was up to 189 lbs in 2009, and not riding much. Since then I've changed my diet to very little refined sugar, and low sodium. No processed crap. (Actually eat more than I ever have. Still drink beer too) I ride a lot more, and have got much faster. Stonger, thicker legs. Smaller up top though. Have lost some upper body strength. I can feel that at work. (auto mechanic). But when I spend my days lifting heavy things, I don't really have much desire to lift weights after work.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

6'3" 205 lbs. love uphills, i just hate racing the 150 pounders up them. even though i win a good amount of the time, it's not a fair fight. i could maybe lose 3-4 lbs but i wouldn't want to go any lower than that. plus if i did i would not be able to use my clyde status as an excuse. 

thats my fall back whenever i lose a race... as long as i'm the fasted guy over 200 lbs...


----------



## Saladin (Sep 25, 2014)

I weigh 10.7 stones and am 17 hands tall.


----------



## paxfobiscum (Dec 16, 2014)

I am 5' 10" and I weigh 155 lbs. To keep the weight down, I run 3 marathons a year, three half Ironmans and 1 full Ironman. I am 50 years old.


----------



## hiscott (Feb 15, 2015)

We are 50 and we rock! Lol. I am 50 and can do everything i did at 20, it just hurts a little more.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

I am 3 apples tall.


----------



## Livewire88 (Jun 15, 2013)

6'1" and 200lbs, love cake but it's ok because I don't drink any alcohol :lol:


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

6'0" and 180 lbs. The easiest way for me to lose 5-10 lbs. is to stop exercising. That used to happen when we took 3-week family vacations. Now I take the bike with me on vacation and leave the family at home (actually the kids are adults now).

I've often wondered if I could improve climbing and endurance by cutting out weight training at the gym and dropping a few pounds, but of course then there is the risk of losing my babe magnet status...or not.


----------



## hiscott (Feb 15, 2015)

29Er4ever...i hear ya. I have been weight training for 23 years (see profile pic) at 5'10" and 216lbs doing long xc distance is not an easy task. Been considering dialing down my mass but not sure how that will impact me mentaly. Its a toss up...


----------



## BuickGN (Aug 25, 2008)

Mentally? lol. The only reason I've considered not losing mass is I'm lazy and I don't feel like building it again. But I can fight better, run better, basically do everything better at a lean 220lbs than a lean 240lbs. I guess I'm the opposite in that I feel more confident with a little less mass than I'm capable of. I try and hide the fact that I'm bigger than the average guy. I don't wear tight fitting clothes most of the time and no sleeves short enough to expose more than the forearm. It might sound weird but I don't want to attract the wrong type of girl or the gym rat stereotypes. Plus I have a short fuse when people make steroid jokes when I'm proud to have never used any of that crap.

I think I just talked myself into losing mass for mountain biking's sake lol.


----------



## chugachjed (May 20, 2010)

6'2" 240lbs I don't feel like my weight holds me back. I'm slower than some uphill but faster than most and with my extra mass it's easy to build speed going downhill. I'll probably get down around 220 this summer if I get any self control. I eat like 4000 calories a day ride 4-5 days a week MTB and about 50 miles road riding, lifting weights, and yoga doesn't seem to make me lose weight but I'm strong as an ox.


----------



## pcasso87 (Oct 17, 2014)

6'3 203


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

To much


My bikes--2014 Trek Fuel EX 8-29er, 2014 Trek Crossrip Elite, 2015 Trek Farley 6.


----------



## MTB Dad (Sep 22, 2012)

6'1, 220 lbs and would love to be under 210. I ride over 100 miles a wk but I eat too much junk, not a lot of it but my diet generally sucks. 
Not sure I'll get there because the lightest I've ever been was in my late 20's early 30's when I raced road and watched what I ate. I floated between 200-205 then with under 8% body fat but everyone said I looked sick. I flew up climbs but even at that weight I was never gonna win. 
At 50 who cares i know I'm in good shape and can climb everything.


----------



## Roots (Feb 17, 2015)

5'8 & 126lbs, AGAIN :-(
39ys old, mtb biker for 4 ys...been at the gym for two months, during winter, doing weight lifting and trainer, gained 7 pounds..ate 8kg of gainer, had 6 meals a day...feeling was just superb...but then the spring came again, having sunshine outside, there is no force keeping me in the stinky gym as alternative to rides in local hills, woods...with a brand new CF remedy...
More power in legs(interval training does wonders!) and new lighter, more travel bike motivated me for biking more than anything...but the weight kept on going down...and here i am to numbers i had before all of that...what the heck should i be doing, without those booooring weights, to prevent loosing weight...i still do keep a close eye on proper food intake before, after the ride, even on rest days...involving gainers as well.
Oh, i do eat meat...i just don't drink beer or eat sweets...
I know it is quite opposite to most recreational biker weight problems and i do expect funny answers, but i could not find any other thread more related to my uncommon problem...forgeting mtb rides is NOT an option...if you guys would see scenery in my lovelly small country...its made for mtb!---and i live just under great hill for everyday recreational rides...


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

I hate you.


----------



## Ramborage (May 7, 2013)

5'8" male 35yrs from 260-162 then back up to 185. I started out on a weightloss journey that took 1.5yrs and was told to stop doing cardio I looked like a skeleton when I lost the weight. Started lifting weight at a gym with a trainer and eating more and put on 20lbs. Dunno if it's all muscle but can definatly lift heavier things and legs feel so much stronger for biking. Now powering up all those damn hills like they're nothing!!! Still bodyfat and bmi is a bit to high and left with excess skin.


----------



## PandaPancake (Jun 14, 2012)

MTB Dad said:


> 6'1, 220 lbs and would love to be under 210. I ride over 100 miles a wk but I eat too much junk, not a lot of it but my diet generally sucks.
> Not sure I'll get there because the lightest I've ever been was in my late 20's early 30's when I raced road and watched what I ate. I floated between 200-205 then with under 8% body fat but everyone said I looked sick. I flew up climbs but even at that weight I was never gonna win.
> At 50 who cares i know I'm in good shape and can climb everything.


I got a 5.13c that says otherwise. Sure the "experts" call it an A5 but they're just scared


----------



## nickcube (Jul 25, 2012)

5' 8", 123lbs. Would be happier at just under 130lbs, but eh, I'm a skinny 16 year old. Hopefully I can build some more core and arm strength, and more in the legs too I race XC and I'm also starting to race CX, any other muscles I should work on for CX?


----------



## Sidewalk (May 18, 2015)

I'm 5'8", 144 (as of tonight). I prefer to be closer to 140-142 non peak, 138 at peak. Right now I'm high at 144, and with less muscle mass then I prefer. I'm getting a gym membership again finally next week so I can start lifting again and get the fat off/muscle on. Though now that I do MTB I may change my goal weight to be a little higher, we'll see. Oh, and my XC (my only) bike is (I think) 30 pounds!
1.73m, 65.3 kg



Saladin said:


> I weigh 10.7 stones and am 17 hands tall.


17 hands? You're taller then my boy at about 15-2.


----------



## Daniel de la Garza (Sep 5, 2015)

Well I didnt expect to be on the 2nd average group. 190lb


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm 159lbs at 5'9". I'm weight training (arms and chest) so expect to gain more over the next 6 months .


----------



## smithe68 (Sep 6, 2011)

6'3" 185 lbs 47 years old triathlete/runner re-entered mountain biking about a week ago.


----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)

6'2" 180 now. Offseason/injury has me up from my previous 172.


----------

